# Dezoner son DVD



## PowerMike (29 Juillet 2000)

Tout avait bien commencé avec mon nouveau G4 et son lecteur de DVD. Je l'ai acheté a sa sortie en Décembre : G4 AGP 350. Et miracle j'arrivai à lire n'importe quel DVD de n'importe quelle zone sans que l'on me demande quoique se soit. Mais une mise à jour devait arriver et bientôt elle limita mon Lecteur DVD à 5 changements. Finis, les privilèges.
Bref, depuis la mise à jour des pilotes DVD j'ai cherché des dezoneurs.
Sur tous les sites on prétendait ne pas pouvoir faire la mise à jour du firmware du lecteur sur un Mac. Jusqu'à ce que je trouve le patch proposé qui mettrait mon lecteur à niveau en révision z15c. 
Le patch marche très bien et est livré avec deux petits utilitaires qui permettent de changer la zone indéfiniment et de remettre le compteur à 0 quand on veut.
La mise à jour de firmware est une petite application sur laquelle on double clique.
Et là, la sueur froide. J'ai fermé toute les applications avant de faire la mise à jour pour prévenir les crashs.
Pourtant, tout semblait figer, j'ai cru perdre mon lecteur, mais au bout d'une minute où je me suis retenu de faire ctrl-Pomme-esc : Miracle ; ca fait maintenant bien 3 ou 4 mois que j'utilise mon lecteur zone free sans aucun problème.


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2000)

pour ceux que ça interrese voici une adresse : 
http://web.tiscalinet.it/thinkdifferent/ 

------------------
mac for ever


----------

